# VBA to grant outlook permissions for SaveSentMessageFolder command



## bradyboyy88 (Jan 3, 2019)

I am using VBA in excel to send an outlook email. I have my default outlook account for my personal email but I also have a shared email address in outlook which multiple can send emails from. I am sending the email from the shared email account and all works great but using VBA to do this saves the sent message in my personal sent box. So I am trying to use the SaveSentMessageFolder to save the email to the sent folder of the shared mailbox but I keep getting the error: -2147024891 : You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation surrounding the SaveSentMessageFolder line. My code is below. How do I grant permission via vba to use this command or is there a solution which doesnt require permission?


```
'Create Email
    'Generate Outlook Email for L&E
    Dim OutApp As Outlook.Application
    Dim OutMail As Outlook.MailItem
    Dim OutDestFolder As Outlook.MAPIFolder
    Dim QuitNewOutlook As Boolean
    Dim myInspector As Outlook.Inspector
    Dim Session As Outlook.Namespace
    
    On Error Resume Next
    Set OutApp = GetObject(, "Outlook.Application")
    
    On Error GoTo 0
  
    If OutApp Is Nothing Then
        Set OutApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
        QuitNewOutlook = True
    End If
  
    Set Session = OutApp.GetNamespace("MAPI")
    Session.Logon
    
    On Error GoTo OutlookErrors
    Set OutMail = OutApp.CreateItem(0)
    Set OutlookEventClass.oMailItem = OutMail


    'Set destination folder for sending. Shared folders addresses dont automatically save in sent so we need to do it manually
    Set OutDestFolder = Session.Folders("SharedEmailAddress@email.com").Folders("Sent Items")
    
    
        With OutMail
            .SentOnBehalfOfName = "SharedEmailAddress@email.com"
            .To = FORM1.ToTextBox_Email.Text
            .CC = FORM1.CCTextbox_EMAIL.Text
            .BCC = FORM1.BCCTextbox_EMAIL.Text
            .Subject = FORM1.SubjectTextbox_EMAIL.Text
            .Body = FORM1.BodyTextbox_EMAIL.Text
            If Not FORM1.AttachmenLabel_EMAIL.Tag = "" Then
                .Attachments.Add (FORM1.AttachmenLabel_EMAIL.Tag)
            End If


            .SaveSentMessageFolder = OutDestFolder 'This is where the error is triggered


            .Send
        End With
```


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Jan 3, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Jan 4, 2019)

For anyone who has this issue. The solution was actually a syntax error and should have been set mailitem.SaveSentMessageFolder = OutDestFolder .


----------

